
There are fewer Pokemon Go locations in black neighborhoods, but why? - motardo
http://www.bnd.com/news/nation-world/national/article89562297.html
======
waterphone
There's also virtually nothing in rural areas. The game is certainly biased
for certain areas over others, and people outside of those areas are
effectively excluded from participating.

------
motardo
The pokeman locations where crowd-sourced, and unsurprisingly the crowd was
skewed white.

